# Mr & Mrs Janitor's Alfa MiTo 155 Lusso



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Here we are then - five weeks after collection and I've finally got around to putting together a thread about the Collection and subsequent 'winter preparation' 

Just to recap from the start, I must say once again that Alex, Anthony & Louise at Longstones were brilliant - Alex especially so. We've never been so pleased to have bought a car from anyone as we have them. Great dealership and they've definitely added to overall experience - this is often underlined when thinking about my own less than fantastic and the poor experiences I often read about from Audi and the like 

The collection process went fine with no complications or unexpected surprises. All the documentation was present, as well as the Cloverleaf and History of Alfa pack. The car was sat patiently in the showroom along with a few others under their special covers














































Longstones were 'allowed' to prep the car (I don't normally let any Dealership touch my cars with their gritty sponge, yard broom and oily chamois!), but as this was the wife's turn to enjoy the new car experience, it may have been a little odd having the 'unveil' reveal a car still covered in transportation gunk etc!

Anyway, the preparation was alright - not stunning as there was polish residue and splatters here and there, but I accept that we all tend do have silly standards here in this regard, so that's not a fair reflection on them perhaps - but most importantly, any swirls were minimal. The car had covered all but 1000 miles before I finally got around to sort things out properly, so was in need of some love and attention and this was an ideal opportunity to get some good wax and protection on the car before winter

First up, a rinse with the pressure washer removed most of the hanging crud:



















And a mixture of Bilt Hamber AutoFoam & Bilt Hamber Surefex (All purpose cleaner) via a foam lance helped remove the worst of the remaining dirt & grime:





































A hand wash then followed using two-bucket method and two wash mitts (good one for the upper half, old one for lower areas) with Poorboys Slick n Suds shampoo before rinse with the pressure washer and a quick towel down to avoid water spotting

The wheels then came off for prep. Being almost new, they weren't difficult to get clean before receiving my usual combo of Klasse All-In-One as a cleaner / base coat followed by three layers of Chemical Guys Wheel Guard (buffed off between each application):




























The arches were pressure washed and cleaned using a 4:1 dilution of Bilt Hamber Surefex which was agitated by small brush before rinsing and getting a liberal coating of AutoGlym Vinyl & Rubber Treatment:










Any excess was wiped away with an old microfibre cloth to leave:



















With the paintwork in good nick, there wasn't much else to take photos of at this time, so I got the Megs 220 Orbital Polisher out and went over the whole car using Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Sonus SFX-2 Polishing Pad, buffing off as I went, followed by a full application of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze which was applied by the Megs 220 on a Sonus SFX-3 Finishing Pad buffed when cured

Thoughts then turned to wax. I love Chemical Guys 50/50 - it's an absolute pleasure to use and applying this by hand with a German Applicator Pad really adds some 'feel' into the process. Two coats of that went on with half an hour curing time and then left for a further hour between each coat. The second time around provided the perfect opportunity to get the Carlack Glass Sealant twins out and clean the glass properly inside and out before sealing the exterior surfaces - this really helps any water to leave these areas really quickly and as a result, the glass says so much cleaner for longer as unsightly, mucky residue doesn't build up

Following the removal of the second coat of 50/50, the engine bay received a quick dust down and treatment of Aerospace 303 Protectant and then the whole car was misted in Zaino Z8 Sealant for some added bling and protection. As I'd ran out of Aerospace 303 Protectant, the interior had to wait for another day

Two days later, the carpets and mats were cleaned up via hoover and damp cloth. The Frau Leather got treated with Gliptone Conditioner and all the internal finishes (not the glass!) were treated with the 303 - that stuff cleans and leaves everything nicely finished with no sticky residue or ridiculous 80's shine!

Here are some final shots of various details:

Kick Plate and mat:



















The 'mock carbon fibre' material finish):



















And BOSE of course (yes, despite two Mk2 TT's and the various pannings owners have given their BOSE systems, the detail and clarity still shines through for me so it was a no-brainer!):










Frau Leather (Alcantara would have been the choice though... had Alfa actually done it):




























D.N.A. - this switch selects between three modes: Dynamic, Normal and All-weather. Dynamic makes the engine and the steering more responsive, Normal softens everything a little whilst All-weather increases the traction and stability control sensitivities (Of course what really happens is that Dynamic merely offers you what the car can do and the other modes soften everything down bit by bit, but I'd have to concede it's nicely done and offers something to the overall car... but it's most certainly not as exciting as the "direct from the top of the range Ferrari" sales crap which a young salesman attempted to feed me when I was first looking at a MiTo!  ):










Engine bay:



















Exterior detail - even the door handles are beautifully done and shiny, lucid chrome mirrors to match the light surrounds and other chrome highlights were a must!:














































The front of the MiTo is somewhat 'controversial'. Lots of people hate it and I'd have to admit that square on, it does look to have a rather 'surprised stare'. Having said that, many cars don't look their best head on - I know it's my least favourite angle of my previous Elise and TTs too! However, I'm a fan of the MiTo nose otherwise. There is a good amount of aggression in the lower spoiler area and the way the centre part extends around the iconic grille really reminds me of the snout if an old F1 car:










The whole car:























































Nice reflection:










Some moodier shots from another location:









































































And there she is


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a gorgeous car fella!

Nice prep work too!

S


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Mmmm always nice to see a proper CuoreSportivo on the DW


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work!

I have to admit the MiTo doesnt really photograph well, it looks much better in real life.
Yet, you have managed to get some great pictures.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

I bloody love the Mito. Stunning car!

Great work too buddy.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Good work, shame I think the car is ugly!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice results and a great looking car!


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful car - wasn't a fan when they were first released, but 'get' it now. My old man had one of the first 147's back in 2000/1 and I loved it. Quirky, but comfortable and fun to drive.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks superb Clive, some great photography there also.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like the Mito, I've seen a few about and I always think they look good. Really nice finish and cracking pix too - like the close up of the top of the vents on the dash :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work best colour to


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic work Clive, she's real pretty 

I know where you are now, near the Giants Golfcourse


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

controversially I absolutely love this car. I'm trying to get my girlfriend to order one but she, some how, doesn't see the appeal.

You mentioned the "young salesman", how did you get rid of him and end up with the guys you praised so much at the start of your post??

Top job, it looks great. I'm jealous. I now the car is new but the arches looked awesome.

Andy


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great post and nice pictures/process information. Did you get to keep the car cover ?

I hope it lives upto your expectations :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Really nice car. Good job on it.

Im trying to convince my woman to get one but she is still on the idea of a fiat 500 (nice too).
Really fancy a white Mito with red leahter, same wheels as yours and the red calipers.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning!! :argie:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Cracking work matey, and a lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## blueevo2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Now *that* is how to build a beautiful smaller car  Absolutely great car, and great work too. Enjoy!


----------



## louimichel (Jul 5, 2009)

I like this car very much :thumb:
I want maybe buy one.
What do you applied on The 'mock carbon fibre' in interior? Do you apply also the 303 aerospace?


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

nice job there, I love the mito, looks so itallian!

BTW, i would hate to see the size of the driver you would need for that golf ball......

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd182/Janitor_photos/MiTo/MiToShoot/MiToShoot23.jpg


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Bellissimo!! :argie:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> That's a gorgeous car fella!
> 
> Nice prep work too!
> 
> S


Ta sberlyn

It has come up very well - the Alfa Red has incredible depth :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Miholl said:


> Mmmm always nice to see a proper CuoreSportivo on the DW


Ta Miholl - takes one to know one :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Excellent work!
> 
> I have to admit the MiTo doesnt really photograph well, it looks much better in real life.
> Yet, you have managed to get some great pictures.


Cheers!

That's the way with so many cars though eh..? 2D vs 3D I guess, but yeah, I'm pleased with how the piccys turned out


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> I bloody love the Mito. Stunning car!
> 
> Great work too buddy.


Ta Ricky

We're suitably chuffed!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Good work, shame I think the car is ugly!


Fair enough :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

toni said:


> Nice results and a great looking car!


Thanks toni


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Spuffington said:


> Beautiful car - wasn't a fan when they were first released, but 'get' it now. My old man had one of the first 147's back in 2000/1 and I loved it. Quirky, but comfortable and fun to drive.
> 
> Enjoy!


Lots of people had a similar reaction Spuffington 

I loved the MiTo from day one - I thought it was dead funky! Mrs Janitor wasn't so sure initially, but soon warmed to it when seeing them properly 

It replaced our old 147 actually - another good car! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks superb Clive, some great photography there also.


Thank you Rob - that means a lot coming from your good self :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

yetizone said:


> I really like the Mito, I've seen a few about and I always think they look good. Really nice finish and cracking pix too - like the close up of the top of the vents on the dash :thumb:


Cheers yeti 

That shot did work well :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

colarado red said:


> nice work best colour to


Thanks red :thumb:

Of course you're slightly biased too with a name like that, but we've always held the view that there's only one colour for a sporty Italian car


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Fantastic work Clive, she's real pretty
> 
> I know where you are now, near the Giants Golfcourse


Cheers Dave!

Yep, that's kinda where we are :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Never thought I would say this but.... I prefer the Mito over my Clio 197!

Lovely car outside and the interior is gorgeous! Inside the Clio is just boring... Nothing even remotely exciting except the "Start" button! You may have persuaded me to change cars... God damn you!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

738ALR said:


> controversially I absolutely love this car. I'm trying to get my girlfriend to order one but she, some how, doesn't see the appeal.
> 
> You mentioned the "young salesman", how did you get rid of him and end up with the guys you praised so much at the start of your post??
> 
> ...


Why is that controversial Andy..? Is the girlfriend giving you that much of a hard time over it!  Get her down to Alfa and have a closer lookie :thumb:

How did we get rid of the dickhead salesman..? Simple - we went to a different Dealership - no messing! The first one had such a condescending attitude that there was no way we'd be giving them a sale! Finding Longstones was a complete revelation :thumb:

The arches do indeed look good - the ones on an older Lotus I did last week came up just as well though!

No need to be jealous though fella - get one in! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great post and nice pictures/process information. Did you get to keep the car cover ?
> 
> I hope it lives upto your expectations :thumb:


Thanks ads :thumb:

Unfortunately, at £200 a throw, the cover doesn't come with it  The Dealers have to buy them too - Alfa UK insist on the whole 'reveal' process. It's a very nice touch though I have to say

Ta for your best wishes too


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Cheers Alex :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ianking said:


> Really nice car. Good job on it.
> 
> Im trying to convince my woman to get one but she is still on the idea of a fiat 500 (nice too).
> Really fancy a white Mito with red leahter, same wheels as yours and the red calipers.


The 500 is a nice little motor too - surprisingly though, the MiTo isn't *that* small. It's only half an inch narrower and five inches shorter than the 147 it replaced

A white MiTo with red leather would look cool as beans! :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning!! :argie:


Ta Matrix


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

GPS said:


> Cracking work matey, and a lovely motor :thumb:


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

blueevo2 said:


> Now *that* is how to build a beautiful smaller car  Absolutely great car, and great work too. Enjoy!


I'd obviously agree blue :thumb:

It really doesn't feel that small to drive either. The distance from the driving position to the lower edge of the windscreen gives the impression of a much larger car and to be fair, the MiTo is actually bigger than people think - it surprised me that's for sure!

Ta for the compliment


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

louimichel said:


> I like this car very much :thumb:
> I want maybe buy one.
> What do you applied on The 'mock carbon fibre' in interior? Do you apply also the 303 aerospace?


Lots of other people feel the same way louimichel - they have been a great sales success for Alfa Romeo... although I have only actually seen one other on the road (and two in car parks) during the five months since we've been considering getting one!

Yes, the Aerospace 303 was used on the Carbon fabric too :thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Rilla said:


> nice job there, I love the mito, looks so itallian!
> 
> BTW, i would hate to see the size of the driver you would need for that golf ball......


:thumb:

 Yep, that would a Bloody Big Bertha! 

The MiTo does look unmistakably Italian you're right. It doesn't hang about either! :driver:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

aod said:


> Bellissimo!! :argie:


BellaMito!!

:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> Never thought I would say this but.... I prefer the Mito over my Clio 197!
> 
> Lovely car outside and the interior is gorgeous! Inside the Clio is just boring... Nothing even remotely exciting except the "Start" button! You may have persuaded me to change cars... God damn you!


Haha!

The 197 is pretty well regarded though isn't it..? I've never looked closely myself as I'm allergic to French cars :lol:

Actually, a friend on another forum commented on the styling of the D.N.A. button. He said that most manufacturers hide such a feature amongst a row of similar buttons or bury it deep in a menu somewhere - but the Italians really do this sort of thing with great style :thumb:

Sorry if this means you might change - feel free to ask if there's anything you want to know!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

147's looked strange when they first came out.

Some angles I love it some I don't but I'm sure it will grow on me. I love Alfa's but I've never had the guts to buy one of my own. A mate of mine lost a fortune on a GTV a few years back and thats always in the back of my mind.

Nice work.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

adamf said:


> 147's looked strange when they first came out.
> 
> Some angles I love it some I don't but I'm sure it will grow on me. I love Alfa's but I've never had the guts to buy one of my own. A mate of mine lost a fortune on a GTV a few years back and thats always in the back of my mind.
> 
> Nice work.


Thanks 

Again, I loved the 147 in the 'Stir your Soul' telly advert when it first came out... so I guess I'm just an easily pleased fan! 

All cars lose money (ok, most mainstream ones) - some more than others granted - but Alfa have moved their game on these days. Having said that, i still see buying one as a 'heart over head' thing... even though choosing ours did have an element of sensibility about it :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Agreed - I've been having half an eye on a Brera as they must be really cheap, being an Alfa, but they aren't as cheap as you'd think.....


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Been trying my woman again to see if she would prefer one of these to the 500 she wants.

Your car is a Lusso but am I right in thinking you have specked up to full leather, BOSE and Veloce alloys?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> Agreed - I've been having half an eye on a Brera as they must be really cheap, being an Alfa, but they aren't as cheap as you'd think.....


...though bloody lovely! :argie:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ianking said:


> Been trying my woman again to see if she would prefer one of these to the 500 she wants.
> 
> Your car is a Lusso but am I right in thinking you have specked up to full leather, BOSE and Veloce alloys?


Indeed :thumb:

The main reasoning behind that is that there was three elements of the Veloce package which we really didn't want - Blue&Me phone prep (being an iWhore, the Windows logo just simply won't do! ), black rear valance and the arm rest! They feature in the Veloce trim package, but not on the Lusso

From there we added the 17" Exclusive Wheels, Rear Spoiler and Lucid Chrome Mirrors to pick up on the light surrounds etc. and that really completes the look. Going that route saved £150 and kept away stuff we didn't want

The only part of the Veloce Trim level which would have been nice is the red brake callipers - but that's nothing an afternoon with a tin of calliper paint and a steady hand can't sort out!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Indeed :thumb:
> 
> The main reasoning behind that is that there was three elements of the Veloce package which we really didn't want - Blue&Me phone prep (being an iWhore, the Windows logo just simply won't do! ), black rear valance and the arm rest! They feature in the Veloce trim package, but not on the Lusso
> 
> ...


Only thing is though come resale your only going to get Lusso value for it and not Veloce value although you have spend almost Veloce money.

Yeah Im not big on arm rests but I do like the Veloce wheels and calipers and spoiler and I suppose bluetooth with USB would be handy. I have bluetooth with USB in my MINI and my woman quite likes it.

Im undecided if I prefer the chrome lights surrounds or the satin surrounds. Obviously Veloce is satin and Lusso is chrome. 
I went for a wee lookie at the Alfa dealer yesterday after work after reading this thread. The white would be her colour choice although they had a yellow demo car which was quite smart.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Rasher said:


> nice


Ta!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

ianking said:


> Only thing is though come resale your only going to get Lusso value for it and not Veloce value although you have spend almost Veloce money.
> 
> Yeah Im not big on arm rests but I do like the Veloce wheels and calipers and spoiler and I suppose bluetooth with USB would be handy. I have bluetooth with USB in my MINI and my woman quite likes it.
> 
> ...


True enough, although we tend to buy for us and how we like it - we'll worry about Lusso v Veloce values later :thumb:

Word has it that the arm rest is an absolute pain - although to be honest, I obviously don't know! 

Satin v Chrome was an easy decision for us as there are chrome door handles and chrome beading on the windows. The detail on the front grilles is in chrome too! It just adds up better IMHO :thumb:

White is lovely for sure... Yellow is kinda cool too, although perhaps more of a brave choice


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Love it:thumb:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Love it:thumb:


Ta Planet


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Janitor said:


> True enough, although we tend to buy for us and how we like it - we'll worry about Lusso v Veloce values later :thumb:
> 
> Word has it that the arm rest is an absolute pain - although to be honest, I obviously don't know!
> 
> ...


Hi Janitor, can i start by saying gald you finally got the car and youve certainly done a good job on it! I was wondering about the trim etc but see your decision. The arm rest is bloody useless i can tell you! Didnt you get the racing pedals? Mine really make a difference but im so jealous of your cow seats! The one thing i smart about now is the wheels....if i hadve seen the 18" turbines before buying i wouldve walked over hot coals to get them! One other extra that loooks great are the sill plates. £72 i think they are and theres a few on AO sporting them now. They just stick on i believe. Great photos aswell btw!:thumb:
Can i just say with regards to the 197, the lad i dealt with at my alfa dealers was telling me the other day he took home a 197 the other night and thought it was a bit gutless in comparison to the 155. Interesting. MiTo ftw!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car, looking very smart too


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Hi Janitor, can i start by saying gald you finally got the car and youve certainly done a good job on it! I was wondering about the trim etc but see your decision. The arm rest is bloody useless i can tell you! Didnt you get the racing pedals? Mine really make a difference but im so jealous of your cow seats! The one thing i smart about now is the wheels....if i hadve seen the 18" turbines before buying i wouldve walked over hot coals to get them! One other extra that loooks great are the sill plates. £72 i think they are and theres a few on AO sporting them now. They just stick on i believe. Great photos aswell btw!:thumb:


Cheers Phil! :thumb:

I applied similar 'Janitor logic' to the pedals too! I figured the only time someone would ever see them is when the door is open...

They can't be seen on the road or by passers by and when you're driving, not even you can see 'em!  So that money and the £150 Lusso v Veloce difference went towards the Frau Leather instead 

I've seen the Turbines and thought they were ok - but personally preferred the classic teledial or cloverleaf type design of the 17's :thumb:

I'll have a closer lookie at the kick plates - ta for the tip and thanks for your kind words matey


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> nice car, looking very smart too


Cheers! :thumb:


----------

